
Paris in the Twentieth Century - DoreenMichele
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris_in_the_Twentieth_Century
======
coldtea
I've read it and I strongly suspect it is a scam, not "discovered" but written
by the inheritors of his estate wanting to make a quick buck (since the works
of Verne would be in public domain now).

